# Lan



## Jasterok (Jan 31, 2012)

LAN is not configured. Can you help me to configure the LAN. I have window XP machine. On that machine installed Virtual Box, on VB installed FreeBSD 8.2. I have Internet from the provider, I have VPN L2TP for Internet (I have permanent login and password), IP address on physical machine gives DHCP. Some suggestions and advises?

Cheers


----------



## ecazamir (Jan 31, 2012)

Use NAT to configure VBox VM networking if you want to give internet access to VM.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2012)

Do as ecazamir suggests, then in the FreeBSD VM:

```
ifconfig_DEFAULT="SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## Jasterok (Jan 31, 2012)

Command not found


----------



## throAU (Feb 1, 2012)

^ I believe that line should go in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## Jasterok (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh, yes of course )


----------



## Jasterok (Feb 1, 2012)

It is working, and the end, it is working! Can you explain the technology, how freebsd FreeBSD entrance internet on this way? Why I must use NAT?


----------



## kpa (Feb 1, 2012)

Nat in the VM settings is not mandatory but it makes things a bit easier usually, not all network adapters work in bridge mode and I think you would find that bridging with the VPN connection you're using just won't work.

I'm using bridging on all VBox VMs I have but it works because the machine has wired ethernet connection.


----------



## Jasterok (Feb 1, 2012)

I have wired Internet also.


----------



## Jasterok (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok. Now another problem-when GNOME is starting, there appears a message that 45 mb of member in etc directory and green screen, and nothing else.


----------

